# Liams 40k miscellania



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

So, with the amount of random crap I have painted/assembled, I thought I should start a plog for them all.









This guy was my first conversion ever  a tactical marine to a plague marine. I am very pleased with him









To celebrate the holidays, I thought I would paint a christmas marine. I tried some highlighting on him 









now this is a paintjob I'm proud of. Warboss Warpdakka Magicklaw, my tzeentch warboss.

I've got more stuff, but I don't want to bog down the first post.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The Warboss' claw looks great! The plague marine is also quite good (except for the missing bolter but I assume you are just painting that separately), however it is a bit too monochromatic, you should paint the trim a different colour such as tin bitz. It would also be a good idea to use a devlan mud wash on the gold parts of the models to give them some depth.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

*but wait, there's more*

Thanks Wombat tree, I've followed your advice, along with adding the plague marines gun








I am really happy with him.








I washed this guy's gold and took a photo, notice the loincloth, which looks better at this angle.
A couple new things now








My first Tau model. I painted him in my scheme for Ksi'm'yen.








A converted sternguard for my flesh tearers. I think his pose worked well.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The different coloured trim on the plague marine definitely makes it look a whole lot better. The gold on the warboss does look better, not great but it does look better. The pathfinder looks great, particularly the helmet, the pose looks a tad strange but I believe it is a metal model so that may not be so easy to change. I like the sternguard but there are some plainly visible mould lines which you should try to remove before you go about painting it. Some people will also recommend that you drill holes into the barrels of your guns, I never do it because I'm too lazy but if you would like to then drilling the barrels can make the model look much better.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, I'll do some work on the warboss later. I've filed the mould lines of the sternguard and the rest of the squad, I just need to get some primer.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

*more schtuff*

So, I've got the last of my photo's to upload now.









After reading Courage and Honour, I couldn't resist doing a smurf squad. This is my scout sergeant with a powerfist.








I also did a wordbearers biker.
















Last but not least, my nurgle objective marker. pretty happy with this.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I really like the look of your tau model.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

The pathfinder is probably my best model


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

*I'm back*

hey guys, I'm back with more photos.
First up, Tau








After heaps of trial and error, I settled on D'yanoi sept colours

















I also got some Lizardmen. I tried some highlighting on him.









My flesh tearers captain








I really like this one.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey man, these are all looking interesting. Are you collecting all these armies or just painting random stuff? 

keep it up either way 

Rev


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The new Tau model looks quite nice, but the blue on the bottom right hand corner of the shoulder pad looks a bit out of place. I like the Captain's cloak.


----------

